
Google’s File on Me Was Huge, but It Wasn’t as Creepy as My Facebook Data - panarky
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/16/technology/personaltech/google-personal-data-facebook.html
======
hannasanarion
Yeah, because they're open about what they collect, and they don't dump
everything they have on every third party that asks. Facebook treats data
ethics like I treat my chores: if just we refuse to think about it, we won't
feel guilty about it later. .

